# بوسترات مشاريع تخرج للطلبة



## EYE OF ART (11 أبريل 2009)

هذا موقع يحتوي على مجموعة من مشاريع التخرج لطلبة الهندسة المعمارية ، اتمنى أن تستفيدو منها .

http://www.3d2ddesign.com/projects.htm​


----------



## hananfadi (11 أبريل 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii biennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## اسيل احمد (11 أبريل 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## rahel (11 أبريل 2009)

Thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عناق~الورود (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جزيلا ..
دمت بخير


----------



## EYE OF ART (12 أبريل 2009)

اشكركم جميعا ، اتمنى لكم الفائدة من هذه المجموعة المتواضعة من المشاريع ، اهلا بكم​


----------



## لمسا (12 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا_


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (13 أبريل 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## EYE OF ART (13 أبريل 2009)

اهلا بكم ، اتمنى لكم الفائدة​


----------



## المهندس00 (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## EYE OF ART (13 أبريل 2009)

الله يعافيك أخي الكريم .​


----------



## azzabsr (13 أبريل 2009)

merccccccccccci pour tous les amis


----------



## EYE OF ART (13 أبريل 2009)

اهلا بك اخي الكريم .​


----------



## مصطفى النهريني (13 أبريل 2009)

أشكرك عزيزي على الصور القيمة


----------



## eng:ameera (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم


----------



## EYE OF ART (13 أبريل 2009)

اهلا بكم جميعا ، سعيد لمروركم ، اتمنى لكم الفائدة​


----------



## EYE OF ART (15 أبريل 2009)

اهلا بجميع الزوار وسيتم إضافة دفعة جديدة وهي من مشاريع التخرج الأجنبية ، قريبا إن شاء الله .


----------



## med89 (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير....


----------



## م المخلافي (20 أبريل 2009)

تسلم وما قصرت 
وياليت من جميع الاعضاء انهم يحرصوا على الحصول على بوسترات من كلياتهم ومن زملائهم في الدراسة وتزويد الموقع بها حتى تعم الفائدة وتتلاقح الافكار


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذه المشاريع الجميلة والمميزة فعلا..... وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## EYE OF ART (21 أبريل 2009)

اشكركم على هذا الكلام العطر ، اتمنى لكم الفائدة من هذه الموضوع​


----------



## jana (25 أبريل 2009)

....جزاك الله خيرا....


----------



## EYE OF ART (26 أبريل 2009)

اهلا فيكي اختي ، اتمنى لكي الفائدة​


----------



## EYE OF ART (1 مايو 2009)

اهلا بكل من زار هذا الموضوع وشكرا لكم على كلامكم العطر والطيب ، تحياتي لكم جميعا .​


----------



## EYE OF ART (30 مايو 2009)

up up up up 
up up up up


----------



## alaa_1986 (2 يونيو 2009)

Thanxxxxxx for ur effort


----------



## alaa_1986 (2 يونيو 2009)

very interesting site


----------



## EYE OF ART (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك أتمنى لك الفائدة​


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (12 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك اخي الكريم على جهودك الجبارة


----------



## EYE OF ART (19 يونيو 2009)

اهلا فيك أخي شكرا لك .​


----------



## EYE OF ART (26 يوليو 2009)

واشكر الجميع على حضورهم العطر​


----------



## hlwany (26 يوليو 2009)

تسلم ايدك علي الموقع الجميل


----------



## ميرا1985 (27 يوليو 2009)

يسلموا 
ويعطيكم الف عافية يا رب


----------



## EYE OF ART (31 يوليو 2009)

الله يعافيكم ويسلمكم شكرا لكم جميعا​


----------



## EYE OF ART (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اتمنى لكم الفائدة جميعا .​


----------



## حسام بشير (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*salut*

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الفائدة الكبيرة


----------



## EYE OF ART (24 سبتمبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب اهلا بك​


----------



## روعه (24 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلمو
شكرا ع الصور.........


----------



## nona_hoba (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*thnx*

:34:جزاء الله كل خير


----------



## اراس القيسي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم اخي بارك الله بيك


----------



## EYE OF ART (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا ولا شكر على واجب​


----------



## كن ايجابي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكورين والله يعطيكم العافية*​


----------



## EYE OF ART (4 أكتوبر 2009)

اهلا بك شكرا لك


----------



## EYE OF ART (21 أكتوبر 2009)

وشكرا للجميع لحضورهم العطر وكلماتهم الطيبة​


----------



## sara_love (24 أكتوبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## نجيب المدني (25 أكتوبر 2009)

Genial la jeunesse ,courage dans la vie reele, afin de trouver des promoteurs capables de vous suivre.


----------



## EYE OF ART (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اهلا بكم جميعا ولا شكر على واجب
تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## مجو27 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلموووووووووو


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر على الجهد الرائع ............جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## EYE OF ART (4 نوفمبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب تحياتي لكم جميعا​


----------



## ميرا1985 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## EYE OF ART (18 نوفمبر 2009)

اهلا بكي اختي اتمنى لكي الفائدة​


----------

